# ADA in Walstad method



## masoudj021 (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi 
I want to change my substrate. I don't have time to prepare soil in walstad method. And I want to plant and fish soon . Can I use ADA soil ? The only important thing to me is that I want to set up my tank without water change and maintenance free.


----------



## GadgetGirl (Sep 25, 2013)

I hate to say it, but there's no rushing the Walstad method if you want to add fish quickly! Only careful prep will allow you to add fish right away. It takes about a week or two to completely mineralize the soil. I've had great success by properly mineralizing soil and using mature filter media, adding the fish within 24 hrs. I've never had an ammonia or nitrite spike. 
I'm not 100% sure, but I think ADA goes through an ammonia spike cycle. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Aquasoil will work as a substrate for the Walstad method. But, it always releases significant ammonia when the tank is first set up. If you read all the ADA instructions for new tanks, they recommend a significant waiting period for the tank to cycle before adding fish.

On the other hand, well prepared mineralized topsoil (MTS) with a suitable cap will allow you to add fish more quickly. You still have to invest the time in preparing the soil before set-up, unless you are lucky enough to find some MTS for sale.


----------



## dcutl002 (Jan 3, 2015)

Michael, I used ADA Malaya and the cycle period was 2 Weeks. I am not sure if Amazonia is the same or not. The explanation for the ammonia spike was to give BB something to eat during the cycle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes, I couldn't remember what the waiting period was, but 2 weeks sounds about right.


----------



## BarryR (May 30, 2016)

I am no expert but common sense says that if you bulldoze the garden it is going to destabilize it for a period of time.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I have read many posts about the ADA product line, and 2-3 weeks for it to go through its ammonia spike is about typical. 

Using garden soil in a tank, without mineralizing it, takes about the same time. 

Mineralizing it may make this go a bit faster, but you are still not going to get the fish in there much sooner than a week or two. Depends on your weather, how fast you can do a few wet and dry cycles of the soil.


----------

